# gas hob ignition.



## bozerboy (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi The electric spark igniter for the gas burners on the 3 ring hob fitted to my Hymer 584 has stopped working. I guess it could simply be a blown fuse. Can anyone tell me where this fuse may be located?
Thanks


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi :lol: 
Could be battery driven - in my elddis I had to replace a 9volt battery when the igniter failed on the truma fire!
regards
Richard


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Bozerboy,

I have checked my rectifier and the handbook, and cannot find a specific fuse that covers just the hob. EBL 4 - 105. 
Fuse No's 11 & 12 cover circuit 1 & 2 respectivley, and they are 10 amp (red). No's 14 & 15 are reserves, and are 10 & 15 amp (blue), respectively.
A silly question I know, but is your 12 volt isolater switched on?

HTH,

Jock.


----------



## bozerboy (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks to those who have replied to my enquiry. My igniter is definitley not supplied by seperate battery as on eldis and responce from richard james. 
12v supply definitley turned on thanks JockandRita. In fact I have just checked below the cooker hob that I do actually have 12v+ at the connector block. Not the fuse afterall! So problem looks more serious than I hoped. Possibly the igniter?circuit. And it would appear that the top of the hob must be split from bottom to expose inner workings.
Perhaps someone could clarify my suspisions


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

bozerboy said:


> Perhaps someone could clarify my suspisions


Hi again Bozerboy,

Afraid so.

Not sure what year your's is, but our hob has four blanking caps giving access to the retaining screws.There is no access from below the worktop, unless we took the oven out. 8O

Hopefully, it may be something simple, such as a loose terminal due to vibration. 
Dut to the previous owners neglect, I had to replace all four screws and caps, (rusted over).

Good luck.

Jock.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi
Its most probally the ignitor(spark generator). If there is 12v going into it and theres no spark then its more tan likely gone.

I had to replace the one on my fridge last year as it would spark sometimes and not others. I spent a while checking for dodgy connetions but in the end plumped for a new ignitor. It cost £60 for the fridge but i thing cooker ones are cheaper. You caravan parts supplier will have them.
I got mine from an excellent caravan place Nr Coventry called Jacksons of Old arley. They have a web site and mail order service i think.

Anyway I replaced my sparker and now it lights like a good un first click.

Good luck with yours


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

it wiil be the ignition module. should be easy to change.


----------



## bozerboy (Feb 23, 2007)

Once again thanks for all contributions. Especially JockandRita, who I see also have a Hymer and had similar problem. From what I can see on the hob there are 3 screws in the center of each burner. all rusted due to heat etc. If they have to come out I recon I will have to "drill them out" no way will a screwdriver fit anymore.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

bozerboy said:


> Once again thanks for all contributions. Especially JockandRita, who I see also have a Hymer and had similar problem. From what I can see on the hob there are 3 screws in the center of each burner. all rusted due to heat etc. If they have to come out I recon I will have to "drill them out" no way will a screwdriver fit anymore.


Thanks Bozerboy,

Not the same problem, just me trying to suss out what I would have to do if needs be. Our sparker was very slow over the last few days, but having just plugged into mains on site, it is back up to speed.

Having just removed my cupboard drawers to gain access to the base of the hob, (very restricted), and by using a torch, I can confirm that you only need to remove the four hob screws in each corner, AND NOT THE BURNER SCREWS. 8O

Further access may be gained by dismantling part of the cupboard. Not a job I would relish in our MH, as there is a main gas supply pipe in the way.

HTH,

Jock.

Edit. BE AWARE, that the retaing clamps on the underside of the hob may become detached and lost into the depths of the compartment. 8O


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

The ignitor on our hob fails intermittently so I have a gas ignitor sparker 'thingy' (women are just SO technical!) in the van all the time. Have got into the habit of using it all the time now. 

Don't know if this low tech solution will help prevent the necessity of taking the cooker and part of the kitchen apart but it is my 2.5 cents worth anyway.

Ca


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

CaGreg said:


> The ignitor on our hob fails intermittently so I have a gas ignitor sparker 'thingy' (women are just SO technical!) in the van all the time. Have got into the habit of using it all the time now.
> 
> Don't know if this low tech solution will help prevent the necessity of taking the cooker and part of the kitchen apart but it is my 2.5 cents worth anyway.
> 
> Ca


Hi Ca,

TBH, that is probably the cheapest and least time consuming solution. :lol: Less chance of things going "belly up".

Jock.


----------

